# iPhone App GPX Import



## 2Dirty (27. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute,


ich bin auf der Suche nach einer App für das iPhone um GPX oder KML Dateien zu importieren.

Also z.B. Strecken von http://www.gps-tour.info/ oder ähnlichem.

http://trails.lamouroux.de/ soll es angeblich können, aber die Import scheitert.

Kennt jemand eine Funktionierende Lösung?


----------



## frankentracks (13. März 2010)

Ich hab's gerade selbst mit einer Route getestet (.gpx und .kml) - die Funktion eine Datei über die URL zu importieren funktioniert tatsächlich nicht.
Sollte es aber können...

Dieses Programm hab ich noch gefunden: http://www.garafa.com/GPSKit/Home.html
Es kann Karten speichern, man muss sie somit nicht ständig neu über EDGE laden.
Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob man Dateien importieren kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spezialistz (14. März 2010)

schau mal im appstore nach "trails gps logbuch".


----------



## 2Dirty (14. März 2010)

Trails ist die App die ich in meinem Eingangspost erwähnt habe 

Habe im Moment 

 im Einsatz. Noch gibt es keinen Import, ist aber wohl in Arbeit.


----------



## Spezialistz (15. März 2010)

oh, da hab ich gekonnt vorbeigelesen..


----------



## Janus1972 (25. März 2010)

every trails ist super. da kann man trails hochladen. nur das abfahren ist doof da man leider kein aktives routing hat. benutze das app um meine routen zu speichern. nachfahren ist denke ich nicht einfach. weiss denn hier jemand der trails od. every trails hat wie ich die höhenmessung verstehn soll? zeichne ich nen track auf, sagt er mir zb. hinterher vertical up 600meter vertical down 400 meter. mein radcomputer zeigt mir aber 300 höhenmeter an was dann auch richtig ist.


----------



## o6sidian (25. April 2010)

Ich habe gerade erfolgreich eine Strecke mit Trails von www.gps-tour.info importiert. Allerdings muss man für den Download gerade als Benutzer angemeldet sein, eine Funktion die Trails scheinbar nicht bietet.
Ich bin deswegen wie folgt vorgegangen:

- Download mit dem Rechner
- Kopieren auf meinen Webserver (das kann auch der eigene Rechner sein. Test: Wenn man mit dem iPhone-Browser draufkommt kann es auch Trails)
- Eingabe der exakten Url zum gpx-file in Trails (z.B. http://localhost/Tour_13279.gpx)

Danach geht es wunderbar und die gewohnte Funktionalität von OffMaps (hatte ich letztes Jahr schon gekauft) mit Kartendownload zur Offline-Nutzung steht zur Verfügung.

Für die Zukunft wäre es sicher nett wenn Trails einen integrierten Browser böte dann spart man sich den Umweg.


----------



## F.E.M (26. April 2010)

Hallo, ich bin zwar neu hier, habe mich aber auch schon mit der Thematik des Importierens von *.gpx-Dateien in das Iphone beschäftigt.

Nach langer, mühevoller klein Arbeit habe ich einen Weg gefunden, von Bikemap.net die Gpx-Dateien mittels des Apps "Trails" zu importieren. 

Die gewünschte-Route auf Bikemap.net einfach anklicken, so dass nur noch diese zu sehen ist. Nun etwas höher, sich den Quelltext der Seite anzeigen lassen und nach "gpx" suchen. Dabei müsste dann bei durchsuchen ein Link erscheinen. Dieser sollte so  aussehen:

http://www.bikemap.net/route/393474/export.gpx\  <--(die Ziffern sind natürlich je nach Route unterschiedlich)

Diesen dann einfach in Trails eingeben und schon ist die Route da.


----------



## Samoth (1. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einer geeigneten App. Hat sich denn bei euch mittlerweile eine herauskristallisiert, die man gebrauchen kann?

Vorrangig möchte ich meine gefahrenen Strecken aufzeichnen und sie dann z. B. bei Google Maps betrachten.

Gruß
Samoth


----------



## 2Dirty (1. Mai 2010)

Samoth schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einer geeigneten App. Hat sich denn bei euch mittlerweile eine herauskristallisiert, die man gebrauchen kann?
> 
> ...



Zum aufzeichnen der Strecken ist Runmeter bzw. Cyclemeter super. Fahre jetzt schon einige Monate damit


----------



## Samoth (2. Mai 2010)

Läuft das Cyclemeter einwandfrei? Einige Rezensionen im AppStore sind echt mies.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2Dirty (2. Mai 2010)

Also ich verwende das Programm Runmeter (welches genau so gut für Biker funktioniert) seit dem ersten Release und hatte noch nicht Probleme.

Probleme mit dem GPS Empfang konnte ich nicht feststellen. Man sollte natürlich vor dem losfahren warten, dass die App "GPS bereit" meldet, was aber nicht länger dauert als eine Ortung in Google Maps.

Zur Info: Verwende das ganze mit einem iPhone 3G, welches entweder im Rucksack oder in der Rückentasche vom Trikot steckt


----------



## Samoth (2. Mai 2010)

Einwandfrei! So wollte ich es auch machen, also in den Rucksack packen. Wie "wertest" du die Touren danach aus? Danke schonmal für die Infos


----------



## 2Dirty (3. Mai 2010)

"Auswerten" direkt tue ich nicht.

Du hast ja auf dem iPhone direkt die möglichkeit alle Daten zu den Fahrten im Kalender (mit Bestzeiten etc.), als Diagramm oder in der Karte anzuschauen.

Falls du mit stöpesel im Ohr fahren willst / kannst, hast du die Möglichkeit gegen deine momentante Bestzeit zu fahren. Gibt dann während der Fahrt ansagen, ob du schneller oder langsamer bist etc.

Ansonsten kann man die daten noch für Google Maps / Earth und als GPX exportieren. Die Kalenderübersicht lässt sich als Exceldatei exportieren.

Am besten einfach mal die Tour auf http://www.abvio.com/cyclemeter/ angucken.


----------



## Samoth (3. Mai 2010)

2Dirty schrieb:


> Ansonsten kann man die daten noch für Google Maps / Earth und als GPX exportieren. Die Kalenderübersicht lässt sich als Exceldatei exportieren.



Das meinte ich . Da die Touren meist geführt sind und ich ein Orientierungswunder bin ;-), wollte ich mir nach dem Biken die Tour einmal über GE ansehen. 

Muss ich mich bei deiner Empfehlung irgendwo im Internet anmelden, also einen Account erstellen oder kann ich direkt starten?

btw. Ich habe über Empfehlungen noch ein kostenloses Tool gefunden: *Endomondo*. Soweit ich es sagen kann, benötigt es aber einen Account im Internet.


----------



## 2Dirty (3. Mai 2010)

Benötigt keinen Account, steht aber auch alles auf der Homepage


----------



## Samoth (3. Mai 2010)

OK, OK... habe verstanden ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grdi (25. April 2011)

upmove stellt eine Gratis GPS App für MTB zur Verfügung. Die App stellt neben den gängigen Standardkarten für Deutschland, Österreich und Teile Norditalien auch Wanderkarten zur Verfügung.
Die Touren werden mit dem Tourenportal von www.upmove.eu synchronisiert. (dazu muss man sich zumindest kostenlos registrieren). Dort können die Touren bearbeitet, verwaltet und wenn gewollt auch für die upmove Community freigegeben/aktiviert werden.

http://www.upmove.eu/de/magazin/news/iphone-app/886d13.html


----------



## deckenmensch (16. Juni 2011)

also bei bei der trails app funktioniert das importieren von eigenen tracks schon....man muss nur einmal, wenn man gerade angemeldet ist auf der everytrails seite und seinen track schon geuploadet hat...einmal auf den export button (als gpx) rechts unten gehen klicken (man braucht den dann nicht mal zu speichern oder sonst was)...und dann geht das importieren auf dem iphone auf einmal...naja wieso das so ist..keine ahnung


----------



## kordesh (1. Februar 2013)

> Ich habe gerade erfolgreich eine Strecke mit Trails von www.gps-tour.info importiert. Allerdings muss man für den Download gerade als Benutzer angemeldet sein, eine Funktion die Trails scheinbar nicht bietet.
> Ich bin deswegen wie folgt vorgegangen:
> 
> - Download mit dem Rechner
> ...



Ich hole das Thema mal wieder hoch! Die zitierte Methode hat nämlich super funktioniert und ist sicherlich für Einige hier interessant!


----------



## grdi (1. Februar 2013)

bei upmove speicherst du deine touren am upmove portal ab (nur für dich sichtbar) danach hast du diese auf der upmove gps app per sync verfügbar. Egal ob auf iphone oder android. oder auf zwei geräten. sobald du ein neues smartphone hast, sind daduch deine touren auch auf diesen wiederum nach sync verfügbar.


----------



## keikisurf (27. April 2013)

hi, wie kann ich auf meinem eigenen Rechner einen Server bereitstellen, auf den der Trails Browser zugreifen kann?

Denn - ich hatte heute das Problem, dass ich gerne vom Bike Magazin eine GPX Datei importiert hätte, aber diese in einem ZIP File zum Download standen (mit denen der Trails Browser mal gar nix anfangen kann). Daher wäre der Weg mit dem Notebook zu recherchieren & downloaden und anschließend die einzelnen GPX Dateien für Trails-App wieder zugänglich abzulegen super. 

Habe es mit dem Google Drive/ Mailaccount versucht, aber einen Verbindungsfehler bekommen. Werde das nochmal versuchen und updaten.

Habt Ihr da eine für medium-IT zugängliche Menschen einen Idee? Denn die Trails App ist mit dem freien Download der Karten / Unabhängigkeit vom Datenroaming super praktisch!

THX!


----------



## Flaschenhalter (27. April 2013)

Und einfach die Datei über den Webbrowser in einen Ordner aufs Handy runterladen, oder vom PC im Explorer rüberwerfen klappt nicht?


----------



## kube (27. April 2013)

Maps 3d kann ich auch empfehlen, einfach die tourendaten runterladen, sich selbst per email aufs Iphone schicken und dann macht der die daten ins Programm rein


----------



## keikisurf (28. April 2013)

@Flaschebhalter: das geht nur wenn der Browser mit einloggen/zipdateien klarkommt. Das ist aber nicht der fall.


----------



## grdi (28. April 2013)

öffnen von GPX- und upmove Tracks nun auch direkt vom e-mail client mit der upmove GPS App möglich.


----------



## keikisurf (29. April 2013)

Ideal wäre, wenn man die trails App wie unten beschrieben füttern könnte. Dann könnte man von allen Quellen mit dem Rechner downloaden, und trails beladen. Weiß jemand wie unten beschrieben funktioniert bzw. Ohne riesenaufwand einen eigenen Webserver hinbekommt?? 

- Kopieren auf meinen Webserver (das kann auch der eigene Rechner sein. Test: Wenn man mit dem iPhone-Browser draufkommt kann es auch Trails)
- Eingabe der exakten Url zum gpx-file in Trails (z.B. http://localhost/Tour_13279.gpx)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grdi (29. April 2013)

keikisurf schrieb:


> Ideal wäre, wenn man die trails App wie unten beschrieben füttern könnte. Dann könnte man von allen Quellen mit dem Rechner downloaden, und trails beladen. Weiß jemand wie unten beschrieben funktioniert bzw. Ohne riesenaufwand einen eigenen Webserver hinbekommt??
> 
> - Kopieren auf meinen Webserver (das kann auch der eigene Rechner sein. Test: Wenn man mit dem iPhone-Browser draufkommt kann es auch Trails)
> - Eingabe der exakten Url zum gpx-file in Trails (z.B. http://localhost/Tour_13279.gpx)



bin jetzt nicht sicher was du eigentlich genau machen willst. Geht es darum, dass du deine Trails immer und überall per iphone abrufen kannst ? Falls ja, dann würde das mit upmove funktionieren. Dazu registrierst du die kostenlos auf upmove. lädst deine touren auf upmove. ohne Aktivierung sind diese nur für dich sichtbar. In weiterer Folge kannst du diese immer und überall mit der upmove GPS App, genau wie auch aktivierte Touren von anderen laden.


----------



## keikisurf (29. April 2013)

@grdi ... machst Du SEO für upmove? Es fragt doch keiner nach der App...

es geht um die Trails App. Sie funktioniert völlig ok - bis auf:
Das Importieren von GPX Dateien funktioniert über einen Browser. Heisst online gehen, auf die Quellseite und "download" drücken, dann importiert es die GPX ohne murren.

nur - wenn die Dateien bspw. in einem Zip File liegen, oder man sich per Flash (oder ähnlichem) vorher einloggen muss, versagt bei dem Browser die Technik.

Daher die Frage - wie kann ich mit meinem Laptop GPX Dateien von einer beliebigen Quelle herunterladen, und für den Trails App Browser zugänglich machen? Bspw. in dem ich sie auf eine Seite selbst hochlade, die der Browser einlesen/downloaden kann

Möglich wäre:
GPX auf Seite X hochladen, die der Browser verarbeiten kann (aber zuviele Klicks...)
Eigenen Rechner als Server nutzen (oder die eigene Homepage, falls vorhanden...)

Weiss jemand wie man das lösen kann?


----------



## grdi (29. April 2013)

das heißt du willst von einem beliebigen tourenportal "automatisiert" gpx herunterladen damit du diese dann für deine App verfügbar hast. Dafür wirst du wohl ein Script benötigen.


----------



## keikisurf (29. April 2013)

nein, automatisiert muss es nicht sein. Nur eine downloadquelle, die der browser ohne vorherige passworteingabe/registrierung/technische Hürden versteht. 

zum Beispiel - was leider nicht funktioniert - eine .gpx auf google drive hochladen, dann mit dem trails-browser einloggen und downloaden. einloggen funktioniert, aber bei dem download zeigt dann der browser einen verbindungsfehler, anstatt die datei durch den download einfach zu importieren.


----------



## DCD (28. Juli 2014)

Hallo,



ich habe ein Problem mit meinem iPhone und hoffe dass mir jemand helfen kann.



Vorneweg: ich bin kein PC-Fachmann, nutze ein iPhone 4S und navigiere mit der

Magic Maps Scout App. Funktioniert für meine Bedürfnisse alles prima.

Ich kann GPX Tracks hoch laden und auch wieder löschen.



Nun zu meinem Problem:

Ich habe von der Schweizer Homepage Ride.ch einen GPX Track mit PC runter

geladen und wohl nicht richtig aufgepasst. Dort stand MACOSX dabei. Bin dann über iTunes/Apps/Scout zu „Dokumente von Scout“, dort „Datei hinzufügen…“ wie immer.

Nur erscheit dieser GPX Track jetzt dort nicht.

Aber jedesmal wenn ich am iPhone die Scout App aufrufe und auf „Touren“ klicke

versucht das iPhone diesen Track zu laden, schafft es aber nicht.



Ich möchte jetzt diese Datei löschen, komme aber nicht an sie ran.

Ich hoffe ihr habt mir die Lösung


----------



## chorge (26. April 2017)

kube schrieb:


> Maps 3d kann ich auch empfehlen, einfach die tourendaten runterladen, sich selbst per email aufs Iphone schicken und dann macht der die daten ins Programm rein


Kannst du mir bitte den genauen Weg beschreiben? Ich schaff das nicjt


----------

